# Script de création automatique d'utilisateur et contrôle parental



## Aurélien Besson (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un besoin spécifique, j'aimerais créer des profils automatiquement avec le contrôle parental d'activé (avec une liste prédéfinit d'application autorisées).

Je cherche à déployer des profils sur des macs de personne ayant un handicap afin de leur permettre de passer des examens en université. Il y'a aurait 4 ou 5 profils utilisateurs le contrôle parental nous permettrait de limiter les accès a certains outils car il s'agit d'examen.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

